# Skimming with airless sprayer



## Lovin Drywall (May 27, 2016)

Hey im interested in buying a spray machine for skimming and level 5 odd time wondering what to buy and what tips to get as well and what your thoughts on this were as well


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

Lovin Drywall said:


> Hey im interested in buying a spray machine for skimming and level 5 odd time wondering what to buy and what tips to get as well and what your thoughts on this were as well


I own a Titan SF 1200 and does the job, if u step up to Gas it shoots faster.

tips I use is a 535 i think been a bit but the biggest for the Tip you use is advisable.

i enjoy using it, bit of a heavy bugger and use to take the seat out of my car to carry it,

its all choice if this is the product you want 

I shot my Garage down with paint in an hour, wife came running out eyes as big as circles wow she said that thing is fast.

Choice.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

I use a Graco Mark IV.


----------



## Lovin Drywall (May 27, 2016)

Where best place to buy a good machine and what price


----------



## Lovin Drywall (May 27, 2016)

What tips do you use on the graco


----------

